# 2x2 Example Solves with Chris Olson, Cameron Stollery, and Jay McNeil



## Rubiks560 (Oct 15, 2013)

Description:


Spoiler



Cameron Stollery, Jayden McNeill and I decided to do a video together where we compare our solutions for the same scrambles.

My solutions were 14.92 moves on average, Cameron's were 13 moves on average and Jay's were 14.5 moves on average. The average movecount for each scramble is as follows:
#1: 10.67
#2: 10.67
#3: 14
#4: 14
#5: 16.33
#6: 14.33
#7: 22.33
#8: 13.33
#9: 14
#10: 13
#11: 16
#12: 11

Here are the scrambles:

#1: R F R' U R2 U R2 F' U' R' U'
#2: U' R' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U' R' U'
#3: R2 F U' R' F U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
#4: R' F U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
#5: U F U2 F2 R U' R2 F U2 R' U'
#6: R U2 F2 U' F R2 U' R' U' F' U'
#7: F' U' R' F U2 R2 F' U2 F R U'
#8: U F R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
#9: F U2 F' R U2 R' U R' U R' U'
#10: F2 U' F' R2 F' R U' R' U2 R2 U'
#11: U' F R2 U2 R' F R U' F R' U'
#12: F' R F2 R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R' U'

And here are our solutions for each scramble:

#1:
Scramble: R F R' U R2 U R2 F' U' R' U'

Chris: y' U2 (R' L') (2)
U' L U L F' L' F U2 (8/10)

Cameron: y' U2 R2' (2)
F' R U R U' R' F U2 (8/10)

Jay: z y R U2 (2)
R B2 R2' F R U R' U' F' U (10/12)

#2:
Scramble: U' R' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U' R' U'

Chris: y2 x' U2 R U' R' (4)
U R' U R' F2 R F' R (8/12)

Cameron: y z F U' R (3)
U R' U' R' F' (5/8)

Jay: x y2 U2 R U' R' (4)
U' x' R F' R U2' R' U R' (8/12)

Bonus soulution: x' F R2 U' R' F R F' (7)

#3:
Scramble: R2 F U' R' F U F2 R' U2 R2 U'

Chris: z y2 F R' (2)
F2' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' (11/13)

Cameron: z y2 U' R' U' R (4)
U R' F R2 U' R' U R U' R' F U (12/16)

Jay: z y2 F R' (2)
F2 R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' (11/13)

#4:
Scramble: R' F U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'

Chris: z x' R2 U' R2 (3)
U R U R2 x' U' R U R' U' R B (11/14)

Cameron: y2 U R2 U R' U' R (6)
U' y R' F R2 U' R2 F R U2 (9/15)

Jay: z' y' U R' F R F' R' F R F' (9)
R2 B2 R2' U2 (4/13)

#5:
Scramble: U F U2 F2 R U' R2 F U2 R' U'

Chris: z' y2 R U' R' U R' U' R (7)
U' L' U2 L F' R' F2 R2 U' R B2 R2 U' (13/20)

Cameron: z U R F' R' (4)
U' R' F' R2 U R' F' R U R' (10/14)

Jay: x' R U B' R' (4)
U R U R2' F' R F R' F' R U2 (11/15)

#6:
Scramble: R U2 F2 U' F R2 U' R' U' F' U'

Chris: z y2 U' R U' R (4)
F R' F' R U R U' R B2 R2 U2 (11/15)

Cameron: x U2 R (2)
F2 R U R' U2' R U R' U' F U' (11/13)

Jay: z y2 U' R U' R (4)
F R' F' R U R U' R B2 R2' U2 (11/15)

#7:
Scramble: F' U' R' F U2 R2 F' U2 F R U'

Chris: y2 x L U x U R' U' R U R' (8)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' (18/26)

Cameron: z' R F R U R2' (5)
R' U2 F R U2 R U' R2' F U' (10/15)

Jay: x' y2 R B U R' U' R U R' (8)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (18/26)

#8:
Scramble: U F R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 U'

Chris: x' U' L' U L U' (5)
R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 (9/14)

Cameron: y U F (2)
R2' F R U' R' F R2 U R' F' U (11/13)

Jay: y' U R2 (2)
U2 R U' F2 R U2 R U' F (9/13)

#9:
Scramble: F U2 F' R U2 R' U R' U R' U'

Chris: x y' R' U' R' U R' (5)
U R U' R' F L' U' L U2 (9/14)

Cameron: y' z U R U' R' U' R2 (6)
U R U' R' F R' F' R (8/14)

Jay: x' y' R' U' R' U R' (5)
U R U' R' F R' F' R U2 (9/14)

#10:
Scramble: F2 U' F' R2 F' R U' R' U2 R2 U'

Chris: x' y R' U' R' (3)
U2 R' F' U' R U R' U' R U R' (11/14)

Cameron: x R' U (2)
R2' U' F U' F U' R2' F R (9/11)

Jay: x' y R' U' R' (3)
U2 R' F' U' R U R' U' R U R' (11/14)

#11:
Scramble: U' F R2 U2 R' F R U' F R' U'

Chris: z y U F (2)
U R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U' R' U2 (14/16)

Cameron: z y U F (2)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U' R' U2 (14/16)

Jay: z y U F (2)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U' R' U2 (14/16)

#12:
Scramble: F' R F2 R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R' U'

Chris: x' y' U R2 U' R (4)
U2 R' F2 R F2 R U' (7/11)

Cameron: x' y' U R2 U' R (4)
U2 R' F2 R F2 R U' (7/11)

Jay: x' y' U R2' U' R (4)
U2 R' x U2 R U2' R x' U' (7/11)


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 15, 2013)

Do you steal all your ideas from me?

XD


This is pretty great.

I'll still do my own version eventually.


EDIT: Chris cleared things up with me... they were making this before Twelve Cubers, One Scramble. Just a coincidence.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 15, 2013)

I was going to post it on speedsolving...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 15, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I was going to post it on speedsolving...



Oh. I didn't know


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

This is gold. Awesome! The clear way to make fun of their accent is to talk while chewing a jolly rancher lol


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 15, 2013)

awesome.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 15, 2013)

Did Cameron edit this? Because the titles seem exactly like Cameron's titles on his videos.

Cool video, I think I have similar solutions (when you use CLL), I just suck at predicting cases and turn slow as hell.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah. Cameron did all the editing.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 15, 2013)

for 7th scramble there's 
x' y2//insecption
L U L' F R U' R'//Face(7) 
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U2//EG-1(20)

The EG-1 case is one of the few I know and it's a good one.


----------

